# Turtleburgers !!!



## Rich Koster (Jul 6, 2010)

Bacon Cheese Turtle Burger

Mmmmmmm bacon...............this is a heart attack waiting to happen.

Handmade ground beef patties, topped with sharp cheddar cheese, wrapped in a bacon weave. 

Then the next step, add hotdogs as the heads, legs and tail. 

Next step?

Place on an oven rack, or on grill, covered loosely with foil and baked for 20-30 minutes at 400 degrees. 

A little crispy, not too crunchy...just how a turtle should be, no?

View attachment 1855


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 6, 2010)

That looks disgustingly yummy.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 6, 2010)

Mmmmm.....


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 6, 2010)

I . . . . . just . . . . . might . . . . . have . . . . . to . . . try. . that.

200 joules.

CLEAR!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jul 6, 2010)

I was actually hoping it was a recipe using turtle meat! Mmmm turtle. The burgers sound amazing also. Definitely something the whole family can enjoy. Thanks.


----------



## Turtle (Jul 6, 2010)

... crawls under a large ten gallon hat and departs the party slowly, hoping to be unnoticed.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow. I've never seen one of those before! Looks like a lot of meat...


----------

